# How long do I have to wait to re-enter the EU after the expired carte de sejour?



## rsamuelson

I had a carte de sejour from France which expired on May 28th, and I left France a few days after that date. I want to return to Europe for a few weeks for a vacation at the end August, around the 24th. Am I going to have an issue getting back in because it won't have been technically 3 months after I last left?


----------



## Bevdeforges

The carte de séjour (long-stay) is considered separately from the stamp in the passport "Schengen visa" (short-stay tourist visa). Technically speaking, you should be able to re-enter Europe the next day - on different terms, of course - because you are no longer resident in France and no longer relying on your residence permit for your right to visit Schengen countries. The immigration agent may ask you on entry about your carte de séjour (though only if you offer it to them - so don't) but you explain that you are no longer resident.


----------



## dupartsam1

I have a carte de sejour from France which will expire 1st week of February and I plan to get back to France in the last week of January. I have already applied for a renewal of my permit in France for which I'm yet to get a response Will it be a problem while travelling since I'll have one week left on my permit when i enter France?


----------



## ARPC

Thé récépissé from your renewal application along with your passport and expired CDS is all you need. For renewals, the receipt functions this way (not for first demands). But if the cds is not even expired, you’re fine. They may notice and say you need to get your new card, but you have every right to enter.


----------

